# Building Materials at Affordable (CHEAP!) Prices



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

I run the ReStore in FWB, there is also a ReStore in Pensacola. Really long story short, we take donations of used/surplus building materials, appliances, and furniture and sell them to the general public for 25-50% of retail, sometimes way way less.



In FWB we're getting ready to relocate on about the 20th of this month to Eglin Parkway, in the building that used to be the 60/40 store on the corner of Eglin Pkwy and 3rd street. Right now we're on Jet Drive, which is off hollywood.



Just to give you an idea, I've got 36-84 solid exterior doors for $35 that are new, uncut, unmortised 6 panel doors. Paint's always $2 a gallon, SS kitchen sinks about $18 and masonite sinks are generally $10. I just sold a stack of 30, 36x80 steel-clad doors for $5 apiece, and I've got brand new rolls of roofing @ $12 a square.



Furniture, couches, etc, cheaper than anyone...even the Waterfront Rescue Mission or Goodwill. Whenever you buy anything, we use the money to build Habitat for Humanity houses. Whenever you donate, it's 100% tax deductible and we will, in most cases, come to your house and pick stuff up for free.



Prior to this move, our stock is pretty low as we're already working on filling up the new store, but it's going to be great in there. Leather sofas, high end cabinets, appliances, bathroom fixtures...you name it. Waaaaaay cheaper than retail, and for a good cause.



I can authorize a discount for forum members, but seriously our prices are so low that asking for a discount is kind of robbery. I can't swap, buy materials, or give you store credit in exchange for your donation---it's actually illegal.



My name's Clark, feel free to hit me up with questions or whatever. If I don't answer, leave me a message and I'll get back to you. 850-685-0686.



I'm also looking to move some large shelving units that were donated that I simply can't use. They used to hold wall paper but could be modified easily enough as flat shelving. They weigh about 300lbs apiece or so I'd guess, and are enamel/powder coated.


----------

